# Jenson Button Triathlon 2015



## marknotgeorge (16 May 2015)

The Jenson Button Triathlon this year is taking place on July 12th at Markeaton Park in Derby.As luck would have it, the cycling section route is past the end of my street! 

Are any of you planning on competing? Seeing as it blocks the way to the nearest pub, I thought I might pop along and wave...


----------

